# Pictures of my cats (many)



## Vicksen (Mar 11, 2004)

here is lotta in the snow, she just love to come out in the garden










a very sleepy lotta.. 










-------------

and now iza 










she is also very sleepy (lazy cats :roll: )










weee this cat dancer is funny










here she is at a catshow posing before the judge, it is my breed holding her, i was to nervous


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

Vicksen your cats are very cute.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Vicksen (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks... i have a lot more..  

hmm eva i found the funny one off iza.. 

i think she is having fun of me. :wink:


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Oh my gosh. I wish I could hold her! She is hugable! I like her color and everything...very very very beautiful cat. What breed is she? Would you give her to me for a while so I can hug her?


----------



## Vicksen (Mar 11, 2004)

sentimentalgirl said:


> Oh my gosh. I wish I could hold her! She is hugable! I like her color and everything...very very very beautiful cat. What breed is she? Would you give her to me for a while so I can hug her?


he he u wish.. no i would miss her too much she is my angel..

she is an Somali black silver.. nad she is only 7 months


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Wow -- silver Somalis are pretty rare, aren't they? She is gorgeous, and so is your red.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm sure you would miss her...I would miss my babies too.

 I read Somali cats are very energetic!


----------



## Vicksen (Mar 11, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> Wow -- silver Somalis are pretty rare, aren't they? She is gorgeous, and so is your red.


hi 

here in denmark there are only 5 breeders of silver somali so yes there r not that many of them..


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

iza and elly sleep alike


----------



## Vicksen (Mar 11, 2004)

Padunk said:


> iza and elly sleep alike


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vicksen (Mar 11, 2004)

sentimentalgirl said:


> I'm sure you would miss her...I would miss my babies too.
> 
> I read Somali cats are very energetic!


jep there are very much endeed.. :shock:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What beautiful cats!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They're really pretty. I like their silver and reddish coats, its what gives them a unique character also.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

You have absuloutly beautiful cats


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

To see a sleeping cat has got to be one of the most beautiful sights on the planet.. sometimes I just like to sit and stare at Samhain and Psi when they sleep... of course, they KNOW you're there and they wake up within a matter of minutes hehe. Great pictures!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Oh, they're gorgeous. I love cats with long noses and large ears...those elegant Egyptian contours!!


----------

